# Lotion Calculator



## seaysoap (May 2, 2008)

Is there something out there like there is for soap?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

You might not need one.  Usually, when I have an idea of what I want to make, I go online and look for recipes that are similar to what I want and let them influence how I throw things together.  What kind of lotions do you want to make?


----------



## Barb (May 2, 2008)

http://recipes.herbalsoapsbyrj.com/calc ... ulator.php


----------



## seaysoap (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Barb. You are always so helpful


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Well, there ya go!  I would have never thought it existed.


----------



## seaysoap (May 3, 2008)

*one more question*

do i mix everything and heat or just oils and emus. wax??? It seems to get lumpy when i mix a different temps or it that the problem?


----------



## Barb (May 3, 2008)

here's a lotion tutorial for you.

http://soapnuts.com/lothelp.html

it shouldn't be lumpy you should mix at about the same temps, i do mine oils into water. slowly drizzling the oils in as i am stick blending. it helps if you have the main container in a cold water bath or at least sitting on a bag of ice.

sterilize everything in site before you even start.  weigh out your water heat and hold your water, ( or whatever liquids you are using ) also heat and hold another container of water to replace what is lost during the heat and hold stage. i gently melt all butters, ewax and stearic acid while i;m waiting for the water to cool down.

i'm not sure if jenn at lotioncrafter's has a lotion tutorial on her site or not. but she does have lotion formula's. 

i'll see if i can find her's and forward it to you. she was an awesome help to me when i started making lotions.


----------



## seaysoap (May 4, 2008)

thanks again Barb.


----------



## Deda (May 28, 2008)

I finally broke down and bought the HLB calc at LotionCrafters.  

I only did it last week, so only a couple batches of lotion so far.  What a difference it makes!  I really love it, takes all the guess work out and lets me just play!

I'm falling in love with a lotion of FCO, Soy, AKO and Jojoba.


----------

